

Wind Power Without the Blades - Czarnian
http://news.discovery.com/tech/wind-power-without-the-blades.html?fb_ref=fb2&fb_source=home_multiline

======
josefonseca
If some alien civilization landed on Earth, I'd like them to land in Dubai.
It's as if they're building a future land, the landscape, the sand, the
buildings. Amazing.

